# French Press Coffee Maker?



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Any recommendations of a good french press coffee maker? I've seen a lot of variability on Amazon and elsewhere. Bonus points if you can show me a good one to buy on Amazon. thx


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey Dave,

Have you tried using a Malita filter making coffee directly into a carafe. They make a holder that plugs into thermos's and caraffe's. I've found that approach is cleaner since you simply throw away the filter(no grounds to deal with or in wash water) and stays hot a long time as long as you have a good thermos or carafe.

However, I know that most people have preferred ways, some people even like twice boiled cowboy coffee.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Ron, I'd forgotten about that method. That's very simple.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

There is a recipe for my *"opinion"* about making river coffee here.

https://rrfw.org/RaftingGrandCanyon/Coffee


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Dave,

I'm a fan of Aeropress coffee, you can brew high-strength batches and then add hot water for about a quart of good coffee.

-AH


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

I found this at Walmart and love it. It's perfect for just the GF and me. I believe it makes 32 oz. All self-contained. Boil the water in it, add the grounds, stir, put in the filter/press and push it down (after steeping, of course . 
I'm not crazy about the handle, but the all-in-one aspect is awesome.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Stanley-Adventure-All-In-One-Boil-Brew-French-Press-SS/887740598


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a 2.5 liter stainless steel airpot and a #6 coffee cone. The airpot is a Stanley, but the cone doesn't really sit on it well. The hole is too small. My friend made me a "coffee gasget" out of cedar that sits on the airpot and holds the cone. It really doesn't take that long to make a pot of coffee. It's easy to make a partial pot if you need more but not a whole pot. I have one of those metal mesh coffee filters, but it only really works with a little coarser grind. For paper filters, I often let them dry on a rock briefly before tossing them in the trash - just to save weight and reduce moisture in the garbage. I apply some mineral oil to the gasket from time to time to help prevent splitting since it is cedar. Neither the wood or the oil add any perceptible flavor to the coffee. I drink it black, so I would know.

























​Makes mighty fine coffee. If you have coffee left, it will stay warm at least through lunch. It's best if you have a way to keep the airpot upright, because otherwise coffee can leak into the mechanism and start to taste funky. Handy solution.


Another method that someone in our group uses is the coffee socks or pre-sewn bags as described in the link that Ron posted. Their difference is that they put the coffee sock in a kettle of COLD water the night before. In the morning, you just heat it to near boiling, and it's really good. Nice extraction, and really tasty coffee.


I was on a trip last year where we used a percolator. The person who offered to be in charge of coffee thought my airpot method took too damn long. Percolators can make good coffee, but I think it takes MUCH longer, and it takes a bit more fuel as you have to keep it cooking. I asked the guy how long he perks. He said, "Just until it turns brown." It turns out, he is not a coffee drinker. Lucky for me I keep a stash of Starbuck's instant coffee in my kit in case camp coffee needs to be doctored because... that wasn't coffee; it was brown water! I actually keep a stash of grounds, a personal sized #2 cone, some filters, and even a backpack stove in my kit. I made the best cup of coffee I had in a week while sitting on my boat as we motored out to Leslie Gulch. Mmmmmmm. 

I've also done the cowboy coffee in a kettle, then strain the coarse grounds out with a metal strainer into a thermal bottle. The coffee is just ok. With cowboy coffee OR with a coffee press, the coffee keeps brewing in the thermos because you can't get all the fine grounds out. Using a paper filter means the coffee stops brewing when it leaves the filter. Paper filters also remove cafestol, and cafestol has been linked to high cholesterol.


How's that for totally NOT answering your question about coffee presses, other than that they let the coffee keep brewing and leave the cafestol in?​


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

Guess a JetBoil is too old-fashioned? That's been my go-to for years.


----------



## fajawiebe (Sep 9, 2016)

@David L
You don't say what capacity you are looking for. I use a Stanley for small groups (and at home). For large groups we use a drip system into a insulated jug. The has a tap.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

when I am making for a large (more than 10) group, I will boil water in my giant coffee pot (1.5 gal) on the blaster, remove from a boil, and place the equivalent amount of coarse ground coffee into a paint strainer sock (https://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-1-gal-Elastic-Top-Strainers-2-Pack-11572-36WF/202061359) and in 5 minutes you have well steeped easy coffee without any grounds in the pot. 
dump the grounds in the trash and rinse inside out in the dishwash...


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I was on a trip where someone used a five-gallon paint strainer bag as the dishwater strainer. He'd put it in a bucket and pour the dirty dishwater in it. Pull it out, and turn it inside out in the trash.


It worked well enough, but left that one bucket really greasy so that it couldn't be used to fetch water for other purposes. Kind of gross.


We also had "garbage bag salad" on that trip. Also a neat idea, but I'd do it in a food-grade bag if I ever did it again. Cut up all the vegetables, and throw 'em in the bag. Add dressing and shake. Serve. The leftovers, if any, are already packed. But garbage bag? Yuck. Definitely not food grade, and maybe even treated with anti-odor and pesticides. 










​If my LAST post didn't address the original question, this one SURE didn't. ​


----------



## PBR62 (Feb 17, 2014)

Pour over is my new go-to coffee on the run. We had a trip on the Smith (Mt) and the kitchen master had 3 hydro flasks and a gallon coffee pot. He'd boil water, put filter in pour-over cone and make 2 liters of coffee at a time. Hydro flasks kept it hot until gone. Easily scaled to group size. Love French press coffee, but they are a pain to clean.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't drink coffee and always pawn it off on those who do... but seem to get stuck cleaning up often enough where I really hate cleaning coffee grounds up. 

Someone turned me on to making cloth packets and it seems like an ideal way to do it. Fine cheese cloth or similar, pre-filled with your favorite ground coffee, sewn shut and put in an airtight container to keep it fresh. Steep till its right and then squeeze out all the liquid and toss the bag in the trash. No coffee grounds and a happy dish crew.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I have this and love it, is insulated as well and on amazon
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JE36GLQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Will Amette said:


> I have a 2.5 liter stainless steel airpot and a #6 coffee cone.



This is a great solution. Tripmate brought that last Main trip. I have a garage sale airpot and need to add a cone.




> Another method that someone in our group uses is the coffee socks or pre-sewn bags as described in the link that Ron posted. Their difference is that they put the coffee sock in a kettle of COLD water the night before. In the morning, you just heat it to near boiling, and it's really good. Nice extraction, and really tasty coffee.



I've also been wanting to try this. The cold steep sounds awesome. Like you, I like my coffee black, and this sounds super tasty.​


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I have been using 2 of the larger stainless steel Bodum press units from Amazon for many years. Do a search on amazon. The reason for two is the first person up will start a big pot of water heating. Make that first press pot and as more folks wake up we get both units working. I do have a stainless steel carafe, but rarely use it as the Bodum units are insulated pretty good and a press pot usually goes empty fast. I tell every one how many measures of coffee to use and how long to wait before pressing and every one becomes a barista. However usually one or two people are the first to get moving and they become the experts at making coffee.

Bodum is bullet proof expensive but the most durable, simple to use non cowboy coffee makers I have found. I use coarse ground coffee beans.


----------



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

+1 on MNICHOLS, I have the same one ..... bomber!


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014U0ZNG6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

1.75 liter and is really well made. I had someone wake up early and actually boil water in it like a percolator and it held up fine but it did discolor a bit.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I've always enjoyed coffee from either a paper cone or a french press. French press is the way to go with a large group of 4 or more. Two paper cones work great for the misses and I. I have a two glass presses and now a large stainless press (thanks to this thread) for large group trips. I still plan to bring a glass one for the first round of early morning risers wanting that first cup.

We take an action packer that contains everything to make the morning coffee with. On days we are moving it's usually the last box packed and the first one to make it up to the kitchen as it's always contained glass french presses. It rides on the top of my load for obvious reasons. It makes it nice in the morning to find everything ready to go in one box for the first to rise. I bring a couple of large group coffee pots along with a small one that heats just enough water to fill one of the glass french presses. 

We don't take a blaster as I find it really annoying to wake up to the sound of a jet engine in somewhere beautiful like Deso or Gates of Ladore. Thus the need for a small coffee pot to heat water fast while the big one is slowly coming to a boil.

A little hint on heating water. Use coffee pots and leave the innards in them so you can see when the water is ready. If you take the basket out you can't see when it is boiling. Kind of like the whistle in a tea pot the perking sound lets you know it's done. It seems like every time a newbie comes on a trip, they want to leave the guts out of my coffee pots to heat water. Much easier to keep from loosing pieces if you always keep them assembled and together.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

So I've always been a "no boil cowboy coffee" guy for large groups. Add coffee to non-boiling heated water, cover and let seep for 5 minutes and pour into an Igloo thermos, go cook breakfast. Not a bad system but you end up with a thick mess of grounds and a tough clean up. 

Trying out a new system this year. Bought a 74 micron stainless steel cold brew filter with a cap. https://www.utahbiodieselsupply.com/coffeefilters.php#coffeecorny Pour in a cup and a half of coffee place filter in thermos, add a gallon of hot water water let sit for ten minutes and your done. Might help to dip the filter a few times in the middle. End of the shift, pull the filter, throw away the grounds. Test batches have turned out great. Cant get any easier.


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

We use the 50oz GSI French press. It’s made of lexan and wrapped in neoprene. Comes in different sizes. A bit spendy but good for our group


----------



## kwagunt2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

https://planetarydesign.com/

The large size works well for our group. They had previously made one as a branded REI item (that's the one I have) but looks to be discontinued.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't own a French Press, but have had a great cup of coffee from one. On a few trips, someone would pull one out of their gear box and just use the regular Folgers coffee and for some reason it tasted richer. My go to coffee is from a good size percolator coffee pot, placed on a single burner colman white gas stove, setup on a small end table by the river, no better way to start the morning, standing by the river and a hot cup of Joe. I think I may pick one up, never thought about it till seeing this post. One of the best cups of coffee I have had, was dark roasted Cuban coffee while enjoying one of their cigar's.


----------



## HitMcG (Jun 6, 2018)

jgrebe - I checked out the cold brew filter you listed. I like the idea for home use, but don't you end up with the same mess of coffee grounds in the cold brew filter as you would in a french press?

As far as the original post goes, I use a percolator with a paper filter holding the coffee. Makes for easy clean up, but I will say it's not the fastest way to make coffee. I might try the pour through cone and see how that works out. I like the idea of having left-over hot water for cocoa, tea, dishes...etc.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

HitMcG said:


> jgrebe - I checked out the cold brew filter you listed. I like the idea for home use, but don't you end up with the same mess of coffee grounds in the cold brew filter as you would in a french press?
> 
> As far as the original post goes, I use a percolator with a paper filter holding the coffee. Makes for easy clean up, but I will say it's not the fastest way to make coffee. I might try the pour through cone and see how that works out. I like the idea of having left-over hot water for cocoa, tea, dishes...etc.


No, not really, all the grounds are inside the tube so you just dump it in the trash and rinse it. NBD. Suppose it's not as clean as a disposable filter but a LOT easier than cleaning up a pot of cowboy grinds.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Norcalcoastie said:


> We use the 50oz GSI French press. It’s made of lexan and wrapped in neoprene. Comes in different sizes. A bit spendy but good for our group


I have the smaller GSI press. Works well, but it’s really not large enough for group use.


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

We just got an aeropress, and holy cow it is an amazing cup of coffee, quick too, and then we just compost the grounds. I was doing pourovers through a plastic funnel, but, now we are aeropressing.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

jerseyjeff said:


> We just got an aeropress, and holy cow it is an amazing cup of coffee, quick too, and then we just compost the grounds. I was doing pourovers through a plastic funnel, but, now we are aeropressing.




I like the Aeropress, but gotta do several batches to fill my cup.


----------



## benrad (Jun 29, 2015)

Best press hands down ESPRO but extremely inefficient for rivers or camping. Get a nut bag/cheese cloth and fill with grinds and soak it with the hot water. Same concept, hot water mixed with coffee grinds filtered out. But way less stuff to haul, less cleanup, less stuff to destroy, easy to make large amounts.


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

Frieling makes the best French Press. ALL stainless steel including the screen and insulated.


----------



## JBar (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree on Aeropress if you just want to make a cup or two. Great coffee and much easier cleanup


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

I agree with the others suggesting the Aero press, it makes a damn good cup of espresso or if you add water to it you have americano.

Another good option for a single serving of 20oz or less is the Planetary Design steel toe bru-stop french press, they are a company out of Missoula, I have been nothing but impressed with this french press.

https://planetarydesign.com/shop/steel-toe-with-bru-stop/


If I need to make coffee for a large group of ppl then I usually use my Black Rifle Coffee Company french press.

https://www.blackriflecoffee.com/co...lack-french-press-32oz?variant=29992563671149


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe I'm old fashion.."ok boomer" but it doesn't get much better than a great source of coffee and a Melita pour though. I have a #4 for small batches and a #6 for larger groups. Yes we have to do multiple batches...but that's ok. So the key in my mind is spectacular coffee. And here is my blatantly obvious plug. TRY O'HORIS!!! O'horis coffee out of Santa Fe is spectacular. Lots of locally sourced coffees. And roasted to perfection. We buy 15 lbs delivered to the house in Colorado. It's truly lovely coffee.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## patch1010bc (Jan 30, 2020)

*Primus ETA light*

These are what I use. For all my camping needs.

https://smile.amazon.com/Primus-Cof...ywords=primus+eta+light&qid=1581655765&sr=8-5

https://smile.amazon.com/Primus-Lit...ywords=primus+eta+light&qid=1581655870&sr=8-4

Patch


----------



## erasurefan1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Love mine!!

Coffee Gator French Press Coffee Maker - Thermal Insulated Brewer Plus Travel Jar - Large Capacity, Double Wall Stainless Steel - 34oz - Orange https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072QYB79W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_TXKrEb60RQYK7


----------



## NoSteponSnek (Oct 2, 2018)

We use an all stainless steel french press on the river. Two of us, perfect size, perfect amount of coffee before beer time 9:00 am MST. Durable. I have tried others (plastic, glass, and plastic w/re-re-reinforced duck tape) all have failed, cracked, and most notably, failing at worst time. Stainless steel way to go, durable, never complains, cleans up easily, shiny, pretty. Prefect morning companion on the river. I also prefer flat top knobs to rounded... ...less hand hurt when pressing and stores better.


----------



## jwick (Oct 20, 2005)

I've been using the older version from GSI for twenty years. It's been all over the world with me. https://www.amazon.com/GSI-Outdoors-JavaPress-Superior-Backcountry/dp/B00NFGRVGC?th=1https://www.amazon.com/GSI-Outdoors-JavaPress-Superior-Backcountry/dp/B00NFGRVGC?th=1


----------



## dport (May 10, 2006)

I just picked up the Aero press.
Great coffee with easy clean up!!!
I see about 5 other folks have tried the new press and all have the same favorable recommendations. There would be more positive recommendations if more folks would try the relatively new press.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh boy, what a good number of different recommendations. Thanks everybody. I don't know yet which one I'll buy. I'm leaning to the Aeropress, but the Melitta looks so quick & simple. 



By the way, I'm not a "coffee snob", whatever that really means, and my question was for just making one cup of coffee for me.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

The Stanley vacuum insulated press works great, tastes great, and stays hot! Real simple to use.


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

Bored and no boating so figured I would throw out a review. Was looking for a better way to do coffee, read through this thread with lots of great ideas, wanted something durable and would make more then just 30 oz. so went ahead and purchased the Stanley 48oz French press. Didn’t have the best reviews but purchased from rei with a coupon and if it sucks figured easy return. 
Just made my first batch and as a test run just used off the shelf dunken doughnut coffee to see if this was to fine of a ground. Not a single ground was found, even in the last poor with the pot turned all the way upside down. Kind of a messy clean up but the mouth is wide enough I can easily get my whole hand in it which helps. May not be the best out there, but did do better then the reviews I have read and if it holds up then it may not be the best but seems like a good choice.


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

NoSteponSnek said:


> We use an all stainless steel french press on the river. Two of us, perfect size, perfect amount of coffee before beer time 9:00 am MST. Durable. I have tried others (plastic, glass, and plastic w/re-re-reinforced duck tape) all have failed, cracked, and most notably, failing at worst time. Stainless steel way to go, durable, never complains, cleans up easily, shiny, pretty. Prefect morning companion on the river. I also prefer flat top knobs to rounded... ...less hand hurt when pressing and stores better.


Agree 100%. My pick was *Frieling*. I have two of them one for home use and one in my travel trailer. The ALL stainless steel might be used someday by your great-grandkids, they are that good.


----------



## Fishnfowler (Apr 19, 2014)

#6 Melitta fan here. We do two large carafes at a time and can stay ahead of the demand. I just don't like french press, never had one that didn't leave sludge and clean up is always harder. Regardless of how it is done, bad coffee is always better than no coffee. I do run a blaster, but agree with the loud jet engine noise in the morning complaint. We generally get the coffee going first on the Partner stove, then change to the blaster when the crew is on full breakfast mode.


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

Fishnfowler said:


> #6 Melitta fan here. We do two large carafes at a time and can stay ahead of the demand. I just don't like french press, never had one that didn't leave sludge and clean up is always harder. Regardless of how it is done, bad coffee is always better than no coffee. I do run a blaster, but agree with the loud jet engine noise in the morning complaint. We generally get the coffee going first on the Partner stove, then change to the blaster when the crew is on full breakfast mode.



I am a #6 Melitta fan also. As far as the Blaster noise...its time for all those slugs to get up anyway!!! chuckle


----------



## gdaut (Jul 30, 2019)

I also am a Melitta drip fan. Fast, good grit-free coffee and easy cleanup. We were using a French Press on a 28 Grand trip earlier this year, and it was a PITA to keep cleaning it to make enough coffee for everyone.


----------



## salsasean (Apr 20, 2005)

https://www.amazon.com/Minipresso-Portable-Espresso-Compatible-Manually/dp/B00VTA9F6U

It's not great for big groups, but this portable espresso maker rocks. I'm a commercial guide in Dinosaur and I started making shots for myself and coworkers in the morning and it is awesome. I use it at home all the time too. Just thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

What a cool little gadget.. I'm a french press guy myself, the Melitta system works, most commonly I've seen the cones on top of a thermos, and seen the top heavy setup hit the ground a few times, was funny though, on a grand trip one guy had it for his "special coffee", the group nicknamed him a "Cone Head" ala SNL


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

French press coffee is the way to go for good thick black coffee that will kick your droopy ass into gear. I have 2 old Nissan/Thermos that I have used daily for a decade or so. Super solid, been down many rivers without issue. I alternate through both for groups less than 10 but need something bigger for large groups. 

For the best deal on great coffee I order Community Coffee Dark Roast 7 or 8 pounds at a time so I get the bulk price and free shipping, I can usually also find a coupon code online so it's a really good deal. It usually works out to about 7$ a pound. ProTip: Dont get the kind with Chicory unless you've had it before and know what to expect.

Agreed that cleanup is a mess especially if I have to do it several times on a breakfast shift. But I like the idea someone had above about premade packets. Ima try making one tomorrow morning. 2 scoops in a paper filter, staple shut and throw it in the bottom of the press. I expect it'll take longer to steep. But time is something I got right now...


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

Texvin said:


> I heard that the consumables for the french coffee maker are very expensive. Is the taste of coffee is better?


consumables? as in coffee grounds? IMO you use the same amount of grounds in a French press as you do in a drip coffee machine.

I much prefer my aero press for coffee and a close 2nd is my Overland press from Planetary designs, has a removable bottom which makes clean up so easy on the river.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

You can use any kind of coffee in a french press. Turkish grind will clog the screen but pretty much anything else will work.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

WyBackCountry said:


> consumables? as in coffee grounds? IMO you use the same amount of grounds in a French press as you do in a drip coffee machine.


That member was a spammer pushing some coffee speciality website.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Capitalist Pigs


----------

